# Good read from 1893



## Roy (Sep 4, 2010)

This can be read for the History factor but also the interest.

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/17155/17155-h/17155-h.htm


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 4, 2010)

Whaooo! that read takes up most of my morning! Thanks Roy.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks for link! i've read part of it and will continue soon... lots of other non-orchid related things can be found and downloaded from gutenberg press as well!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2010)

Excellent, I'll read tomorrow. Thanx.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link. Yay, Michigan State University!


----------

